# Noob Question



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok, so I'll be starting my first "real" planted tank soon. I've done some test runs, and finally found my niche on how to grow my plants. This is great. But I'm curious about something.

I'll be getting some Aquasoil in the mail soon, about 2 months before I start on my tank. So, I was wondering if it would be practical to take a little tank I have. It's about 10''(l) 5'' (w) 1''(h). Shallow, long, and decently wide. I was thinking of taking some plants I have, mainly HC, but including others, and growing it under a 65w Coralife aqualight, keeping the AS moist, covering the whole thing with seran wrap, and basically leave it alone. After there's decent growth, transfering everything (including substrate) to my to-be planted tank when it's ready, and having an almost "instant planted tank" (aside from the die-off and regrowth part)? There may be an obvious answer, and if so, I'm sorry. I know people are growing HC well emersed and then submerging it and it does perfectly fine. I'm mainly concerned with everything else involved - ie, my lighting, substrate, etc. Really, I'd just like to grow a decent amount of HC, and having an 'instant' carpet, or atleast a large head start. Any input? Thanks.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds fine. 

Should work out nicely, just be sure not to overfill the container with water. 

Emersed HC will grow faster than submersed HC. It won't dry out in such a small container if the plastic wrap is relatively tight. Just be sure to leave a tiny hole or two for air circulation - plants breath too!

Get the light as close to the HC as possible without melting the plastic wrap.


----------

